# feeler- 2000 a6 2.8 20"



## vicvega (Feb 20, 2009)

2001 144k mint no problems, all repairs documented, all service records, 1 owner. new upgrades were done in last two months-
navigation system
new oem xenons
new in pro led tails
new cluster(screen started to dim)
color matched 4.2 door sills
oem rear lip spoiler
h&r race springs 
new front brake pads
20x9 tsw holstens wrapped in kuhmos (less than 400 miles)
no dents no accidents, garage kept. mint paint and body.
asking $7400


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: feeler- 2000 a6 2.8 20" (vicvega)*

Wow, the looks like it's in great shape.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## geisinger (Oct 14, 2006)

wrong forum


----------

